# Windows 10(1607 Build 14393.222) Update Released



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You can read about it here:
http://news.softpedia.com/news/micr...s-10-cumulative-update-kb3194496-508809.shtml
https://www.neowin.net/news/windows...lling-out-to-everyone---here039s-what039s-new

Note: This update applies to those who have already installed the "anniversary update" for Windows 10.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Aug 8, 2008)

Mine automatically downloaded and installed this morning...I didn't even know about it till it was at 90% downloaded. So far, no ill effects and nothing noticeable.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Mine was installed waiting for the reboot.
All is well with my system.


----------



## storage_man (Nov 6, 2003)

Not so good on my system. After KB3194496 installed successfully, I have a irritating minor problem. Soft resets no longer complete. The system shuts down, resets its self, shows the BIOS splash screen and then sits forever. Hard resets and power ups are no problem. This started when KB3194496 wanted to restart. 

I'm looking for answers right now. PS: my HP laptop W10 Home system doesn't have this problem after the install of KB3194496.

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Pro, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-6700K CPU @ 4.00GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 94 Stepping 3
Processor Count: 8
RAM: 16207 Mb
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce GT 610, -2048 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 219276 MB, Free - 192631 MB; D: Total - 238472 MB, Free - 140148 MB; S: Total - 286165 MB, Free - 285442 MB;
Motherboard: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd., Z170X-UD5-CF
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Enabled


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You're not the only person having problems with the *1607 14393.222*(KB3194496) update.

http://news.softpedia.com/news/user...with-windows-10-update-kb3194496-508818.shtml

https://www.neowin.net/news/some-us...-installing-windows-10-for-pcs-build-14393222

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## knj (Jun 18, 2005)

I got this update & now my HP Officejet J4580 will not work correctly. It prints a test page OK but just puts out blank page when I try to print a document. I have uninstalled & reinstalled the printer & the latest drivers, but still same problem.


----------

